# Help on Trimming Error 103 on SWF 2 head



## Max746 (Nov 30, 2009)

So I am having an issue with my 2 head swf 15 needle. when I run a design, and there is a trim, the thread and bobbin do not trim properly and an 103 error occurs. I have looked at all the necessary parts involved and it seems that the trimmer does not go far enough to trim the thread and bobbin. It seems to stop a mm too short and therefore the trimmer will be pulled away from the blade when the machine adjusts itself after a trim. Has anyone else had this problem? Thanks!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you removed the needle plate, cleared out all the junk/dust and oiled it?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

i would vote for clean and oil as well.


----------



## Max746 (Nov 30, 2009)

I did oil the machine pretty well. Attached is a picture of what I think the problem is, if you can notice the gap from the blade and the trimming arm. I just don't know how to solve it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

run a few trims with the plate off to see if it is binding. there is a small metal piece under the moving knife and that may have bent and is catching the knife.

SunStar has also opened a shop in Fullerton CA with tech support. you can reach them at www.swfusa.com


----------

